# will he be back?



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

The deer ive been watching all year finally came into shooting range 2 nights ago and i decided to let it fly. Waited about 10 minutes for him to give me a good shot.... and.... i missed. Call it what u want, buck fever, bad form whatever im sure it all played in but the fact is i missed him and im pretty tore up haha. Good thing is it was a clean miss which i would rather do than hit him in the but and he walked a way slow. The other little buck he was with actually came back later. I waited about an hour to make sure he was out of there before i walked out and it was silent as i left. Just thought i would get on here and ask the experts if you guys think he will come back any time soon?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd bet he will be back. Doesn't sound like he was badly spooked.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

did you find your arrow???????????


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

That miss will cause less damage then him winding you...

GL gettin another crack at him.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

He might be wary of that particular location but I would bet he will stay in the area. I've had misses where the deer didn't know what was going on and ran 10 yds only to go back to eating again. GL


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

This is no joke, but about 4 or 5 years ago I was sitting on stand in december and freezing to death. A big buck came to the edge of a picked corn field and started eating about 30 yards away from me. I was so cold I couldn't stop shivering, I missed that buck with three shots, before he finally decided to leave. One of my worst moments ever and something that I never spoke of until now. Two days later he was back in the same spot eating away, only thing was the season was over by then! :eyeroll:


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

He'll be back. Give him some time, and once the boys start trailing does that strange sound he heard will be a distant memory.


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks guys... Yeah I found my clean arrow


----------

